# Bowed Up Zig Jig doing work!!!



## pwall1988 (Aug 16, 2013)

Spanish mackerel came thru in good numbers this past Sunday!!! Caught most of these on the Zig Jig. Caught couple of the bigger ones on a float drifting a baby shad! The uv coated green head worked great for me!!!


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Ban hammer in 3...2....1....
Bro i get that you like these lures and i have a few Bowed Up cobia jigs myself but be careful pushing this product so hard.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

OK, IM SURE WE GOT IT!!! 

With the "Secret's Out Pier Fishermen" thread. I can see you are clearly carrying the water for these folks. Commercial selling is prohibited on this forum, if I am not mistaken.

Soooo....Where exactly did you catch the twenty Spanish all by yourself. The limit is 15, just so you know... You were three over the limit in the above mentioned thread... 

Where I was, the Spanish bite was real spotty on Saturday. On Sunday it was dead.

I'm seeing a possible suspension P&S and a Ticket From either Marine Fisheries or NC Dept Wildlife.
in your near future.


----------



## Greywalls (Aug 17, 2015)

opcorn:


----------



## GoneCatching23 (Jun 13, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Nice mess of Macs though ...


----------



## pwall1988 (Aug 16, 2013)

lol go ahead!!! Ban me for no reason. My wife was with me, we could've caught 10 more! I gave a report on the mackerel bite. I just wanted to let people know about a good product. I've seen reports up here about he River Rig. Why isn't that person being banned?


----------



## pwall1988 (Aug 16, 2013)

> I'm seeing a possible suspension P&S and a Ticket From either Marine Fisheries or NC Dept Wildlife.
> in your near future.


bahahaha thanks for the laugh!!! You are a complete idiot! lol


----------



## pwall1988 (Aug 16, 2013)

opcorn:


----------



## pwall1988 (Aug 16, 2013)

I mean, if you used a lure and it worked well. Wouldn't this be the place to let people know about it? If you don't like the post, just skip it. This is only my second post that mentioned the jigs. I was giving a report on the Spanish Mackerel and mentioned what I used to catch them. No reason to get ugly about it. I've seen a ton of reports up here mentioning the River Rig and how well they work. What's the difference in my post and that one?


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Point one... In your post you never mentioned having your spouse with you. You wanted people to believe you caught all those fish. Did you?
Point two... Your post the first or the second does not even begin to come close to the infamous "River Rig" thread. Had you even read the thread from its beginning you would understand. 
Third Point... You began a similar thread I mentioned above, the Board Moderator has already edited out the commercial selling info.

Last point...I don't think I said a single thing that was malicious, however I was "Calling You Out" on your catches and previous thread.
I am a super easy guy to find, and you can easily pick me out in a crowd at the end of a pier. So whenever you get the URGE to come call me an IDIOT in my presence, you can get you some of this.


----------



## pwall1988 (Aug 16, 2013)

> Point one... In your post you never mentioned having your spouse with you. You wanted people to believe you caught all those fish. Did you?
> Point two... Your post the first or the second does not even begin to come close to the infamous "River Rig" thread. Had you even read the thread from its beginning you would understand.
> Third Point... You began a similar thread I mentioned above, the Board Moderator has already edited out the commercial selling info.
> 
> ...


Am I talking to a child? Seriously! 

First off, I never mentioned who or how many fish I caught. You took the time to count the fish in the picture and you insinuated that I was alone. I didn't know I had to tell you my whole life story on a fishing report!

Second off, I'm not talking about the 800 comment river rig post. I'm talking about the countless surf reports where the reporter put on the post that the river rig did better then the competition. It was that persons personal opinion, just like this is my personal opinion.

3rd off, I had no idea Bowed Up owner was on this site!! I cant control what he does! We didn't conspire to do this. He simply saw my post and posted his info. I had nothing to do with that!

4th off, you are a complete idiot like I stated before. I just listed the reason why! I'm an adult, I don't make threats on the internet. I simply pointed out your personal flaws and you are a complete idiot! I'm sure you will do what I expect and you will start a verbal war with me. That's expected of your kind. I don't know why you are so angry but you need a more fulfilling life. Something like this thread shouldn't get you so worked up. Go see a doctor, you might have mental issues. All jokes aside!


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Riggghhhhtttt

Looks to me that the only one getting bent outta shape is you.. Mr Adult Man!
Lots of Bad Boys like you that sit behind a computer screens and talk smack like that.

Bring It!


----------



## pwall1988 (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## PatapscoDad (Jun 17, 2014)

Ok, cool your jets pwall1988. You're the only one being insulting and belligerent as far as I can see. Better stop there; you're not making a good case for the admins to let you stick around here. 

If you sincerely can't see the difference between your threads and the River Rig thread I'm not sure where to start, but I'll try... 

If this is sincerely supposed to be a fishing report, why is only the product name in the title? Why no mention of the location? Why a commercial-looking picture of the products you allegedly aren't selling?

The River Rig thread is all about sharing information, how to tie the rigs, and BTW for convenience they are available for sale for those who choose not to tie their own, but that's really buried in the thread.

Nothing wrong with promoting a product, just find the right forum, and expect to get some flack if you cross an etiquette line you may not have been aware of. And calling people idiots is a terrible way to make your point.


----------



## pwall1988 (Aug 16, 2013)

PatapscoDad

I agree I went to far by calling him an idiot. I should've used the word troll instead. 

I Specified the brand because theirs a lot of these jigs out there on the market but they don't all work the same. I just didn't want anybody to buy the wrong brand and wonder why it didn't work like I said it did. The placement of the hole on the jig is key! Anyways, i apologize for the name calling. that doesn't change my mind. I'm simply apologizing for name calling on the site.


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

Great catch which pier did you catch them on.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

rabbitdog2 said:


> Great catch which pier did you catch them on.


Time of day?

Rod Length?

What Country?

Line weight?

Spinning or Casting rod?

Pics?


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

Coming down tomorrow for a few days, would like to know where this great catch occurred


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Garboman said:


> Time of day?
> 
> Rod Length?
> 
> ...


LOL i see what you did there...


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Garboman said:


> Time of day?
> 
> Rod Length?
> 
> ...












Bueller Bueller Bueller Bueller

(Crickets)

Chirp, chirp, chirp


----------



## VA-Apraisr (Jul 31, 2001)

Why is this post still up?? No fishing report content whatsoever........author defends his "position" as a real fishing report but doesn't bother to provide real information. DELETE IT


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

VA-Apraisr said:


> Why is this post still up?? No fishing report content whatsoever........author defends his "position" as a real fishing report but doesn't bother to provide real information. DELETE IT


But it's hilarious


----------



## GoneCatching23 (Jun 13, 2012)

I agree..... opcorn:


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

*HI! BILLY MAYS HERE.....!*


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

VA-Apraisr said:


> Why is this post still up?? No fishing report content whatsoever........author defends his "position" as a real fishing report but doesn't bother to provide real information. DELETE IT


 You can have my job anytime ya want... I think he did post some pics of some spanish he caught with the jig,as well as I think livebait was involved as well..So,yes he did invoke the name of company that made the jig,but Hopkins makes Hopkins does it not?? Folks talk gotcha plugs all the time and I do not delete their post either.. 

They have used the same jig on west coast FLA piers for years now.. Don't know what they call it,but we are just now learning of it on piers around here in NC... 

In other words,I do not think he is promoting the manufacturer of this product,so much as the product itself..SO, unless some higher power comes in and says this is moving in on our turf,it stays here...


----------



## VA-Apraisr (Jul 31, 2001)

on second thought, not much drama since they cancelled "The Days of Our Lives", and "As the World Turns" and other soap operas, so long live the fishing chat boards


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Drumdum said:


> You can have my job anytime ya want... I think he did post some pics of some spanish he caught with the jig,as well as I think livebait was involved as well..So,yes he did invoke the name of company that made the jig,but Hopkins makes Hopkins does it not?? Folks talk gotcha plugs all the time and I do not delete their post either..
> 
> They have used the same jig on west coast FLA piers for years now.. Don't know what they call it,but we are just now learning of it on piers around here in NC...
> 
> In other words,I do not think he is promoting the manufacturer of this product,so much as the product itself..SO, unless some higher power comes in and says this is moving in on our turf,it stays here...


Well put Kenny. Thanks for what you do to keep us a $$holes in line.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

va-apraisr said:


> on second thought, not much drama since they cancelled "the days of our lives", and "as the world turns" and other soap operas, so long live the fishing chat boards


lol


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

If this was one of the other boards I am on, the flaming for a post that looks like spam, smells like spam, probably is spam would get blasted into a 50 page meme, flame and bash fest of things that would make you want to curl up and cry if the very PC images that I posted got under your skin to the point of name calling...although your originality of the "name calling" can be out done by my 4 year old son. This board asks that we keep it family safe. 

You posted something that many members have called you out on. You given no factual evidence that the original or subsequent post are genuine. You posted a pic of fish caught by you (by your admission until, again, you were called on it) of you breaking the law (ie exceeding the legal keep limit). I don't know why you decided to call me out. Have fun with your rigs, I will throw the spam flag every time I see an apparent BS/Spam post.


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

I dont know whether pwall is pushing a product or not, but I gotta give him the benefit of the doubt. I joined this site a few months ago and love it....very appreciative of the folks who are involved in it. Maybe the fact that he posted pictures/advertizement for the jigs and talked them up turned the tables on him but i was not aware there was a line that you could cross when it comes to suggesting a particular lure, bait, scent. Guess I didnt read the fine print when signing up on the site. I have read countless recommendations for gulp, procure, etc. Maybe pwall pushed these jigs a little bit....dont know the guy, never used or seen the jigs, but beating him up for it seems a bit much. Again, I am new to the site and ignorant of the protacol, so I may be wrong. Love the site, thanks all.


----------



## PatapscoDad (Jun 17, 2014)

ncdead said:


> I dont know whether pwall is pushing a product or not, but I gotta give him the benefit of the doubt. I joined this site a few months ago and love it....very appreciative of the folks who are involved in it. Maybe the fact that he posted pictures/advertizement for the jigs and talked them up turned the tables on him but i was not aware there was a line that you could cross when it comes to suggesting a particular lure, bait, scent. Guess I didnt read the fine print when signing up on the site. I have read countless recommendations for gulp, procure, etc. Maybe pwall pushed these jigs a little bit....dont know the guy, never used or seen the jigs, but beating him up for it seems a bit much. Again, I am new to the site and ignorant of the protacol, so I may be wrong. Love the site, thanks all.


It wasn't just pushing the jigs. He got defensive and abusive as soon as anyone called him out, he never answered questions, and he seems to be laying low now rather than making any attempt at understanding. Sorry if he's feeling persecuted, but them's the consequences.


----------



## pwall1988 (Aug 16, 2013)

Honestly, I'm just kinda taken back from all the hate. It took me less then 3 minutes to post my report. I honestly didn't put much thought into it. I didn't know you guys took this that serious. This was only my 4th report in 3 years. If I knew the majority felt this strongly about how many fish are in a photo, or all the details of the trip. I would've wrote it in the report. I completely understand I went over board and called an idiot an idiot. I'm sorry for that, I would call anybody that makes a dumb comment like "your going to get a ticket" when you don't even know the background of the trip. I've caught endless amounts of Spanish, I didn't come up here to brag. I posted the report so everybody could see the new lure on the market that's making waves! Sorry if I offended anyone!! Its a sensitive country we live in these days!! Gotta learn to watch my mouth, it often gets me in trouble!! If anybody really wants to know where I caught them, go to ncangler.com and find my post there. Tight lines!!


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

Yep, i agree that he got defensive and resorted to name calling...a human response, not a good idea, especially when it's out there for all to see....still cant blame the dude for talking up a lure that worked for him. Dont see what he did wrong where thats concerned.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

In the OP, it seemed like spam. With his low post count, again seemed like spam. The second one seemed to similar and fishy (no pun intended) hence all the questions. 

Drumdum laid down the law as far as posting about brands: "In other words,I do not think he is promoting the manufacturer of this product,so much as the product itself". I myself have many time posted requesting info on specific brands. 
Again it was the verbiage and manner of the post along with getting his e-feelings all butt hurt that prompted the posting by members.

And yet again with the name calling...seriously man. Just childish.


----------



## pwall1988 (Aug 16, 2013)

One last thing, I didn't get defensive over the funny comments about this thread looking like spam or an advertisement. The fact that someone will count how many fish you have in a picture and try to prosecute you over the internet is what got to me. I see it on fb all the time, people just waiting to be offended!!! If I was holding a 5 inch Spanish mackerel, by all means you have all the authority to jump down my throat. But take it easy on pics like mine, when you have no idea what happened. Maybe ask where or with who and I would gladly let you know.


----------



## pwall1988 (Aug 16, 2013)

> In the OP, it seemed like spam. With his low post count, again seemed like spam. The second one seemed to similar and fishy (no pun intended) hence all the questions.


You have no life!!! lol this will be my last comment. Hope everybody has a great fall season!!


----------



## VA-Apraisr (Jul 31, 2001)

wtf remember, YOU wanted to post up a fishing report on this board.........so, details are kinda important. Tell your story and brag all you want because most good fishermen enjoy hearing about successful trips.....just remember we like knowing when, where, how, why and what worked or didn't work on that particular day. If you were kind enough to post it up on another board, it shouldn't be that much of a request that you share the same fully detailed story on this one.  Tight lines to you and yours!


----------



## pwall1988 (Aug 16, 2013)

> wtf remember, YOU wanted to post up a fishing report on this board.........so, details are kinda important. Tell your story and brag all you want because most good fishermen enjoy hearing about successful trips.....just remember we like knowing when, where, how, why and what worked or didn't work on that particular day. If you were kind enough to post it up on another board, it shouldn't be that much of a request that you share the same fully detailed story on this one. Tight lines to you and yours!











Sorry for not posting all the details didn't mean to hurt your feelings. ..opcorn:


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Folks,it was a feesh'n report,as well as "this particular lure works great report"...He was called out on the number of Spanish in the post,he answered why there were more that a limit... Givit a rest will ya??? 

I don't know this guy from Adam,and this is the first post I have seen by him.. Although,if this is what you get when you post a report,no matter how bad a report or how many "details" left out,don't you all believe the next person will think twice before even posting??? Have lots of friends that frequent this board,but will not post.. Imho,this is why.....


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

Hey, anytime I can substitute a single hook lure that works as well as double trebles I am all in. That's why I prefer oversized speck rigs for Spanish when fishing at sea level. Less damage to the fish and potentially the angler who is unhooking the fish. And no, I am not in bed with the speck rig folks....lol. Have a little joy and even more humor. Happy fishing all....


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

i agree with drumdum. who would ever want to post a report on this site when they see a thread like this. many people push products they like. when i find a product or rig i like i sing its praises too, usually next to a nice mess of fish. doesn't mean i am getting paid by the company.

pwall - thx for posting a report, many rarely do and i appreciate any report. will give the jigs a try next time i go plugging.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

ncdead said:


> Hey, anytime I can substitute a single hook lure that works as well as double trebles I am all in. That's why I prefer oversized speck rigs for Spanish when fishing at sea level. Less damage to the fish and potentially the angler who is unhooking the fish. And no, I am not in bed with the speck rig folks....lol. Have a little joy and even more humor. Happy fishing all....





greg12345 said:


> i agree with drumdum. who would ever want to post a report on this site when they see a thread like this. many people push products they like. when i find a product or rig i like i sing its praises too, usually next to a nice mess of fish. doesn't mean i am getting paid by the company.
> 
> pwall - thx for posting a report, many rarely do and i appreciate any report. will give the jigs a try next time i go plugging.


 My son I fished Navarra Pier in Fla two years ago.. It was a BRAND NEW EXPERIENCE to my son and I.. We caught as many albacore and black drum as the rest,but in the case of alberts they were using "different stuff".. Friend of mine told me to bring a hexhead trout jig and some bass assassin tails,which I did.. He then told me about a strange jig that they had been catching their alberts and other fish on for years,but he could not find any to buy up here.. I also brought tried and true gold gotchas as well as stingsilvers,cause I knew alberts would be the target in Dec... I watched these guys throwing a jig I had never seen before and was puzzled,until I saw it catching and how easily they unhooked their fish.. They are only in a few shops up here that carry them,my son has bought a few and I have yet to try them,but will soon..


----------

